# Felgen: 24 Zoll, 32 Loch, schwarz & No-Disc!



## Hotschy681 (27. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

das Projekt 24'' für meinen Sohn nimmt Gestalt an. Da ich gern und viel selber baue, bin ich gedanklich nun beim LRS.
Anforderung: leicht, schwarz und für Felgenbremsen und in Deutschland beziehbar.

Habe hier schon etwas gestöbert, aber so richtig schlau bin ich noch nicht...

Federleicht hat nur 24 Loch - ist raus, der komplette LRS ist mir zu teuer.
Alexrims bekomme ich hier nicht - (oder doch?), die wären nicht schlecht.

Wer hat also eine Idee, welche Felgen ich verwenden kann, ohne mich in die Armut zu stürzen?!

Danke vorab!


----------



## Fisch123 (27. Februar 2015)

guggst du mal hier:

http://gingko-spezialradteile.de/gi.../Felgen-451-mm/Kinlin-Nb-R-451-mm-276-gr.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (27. Februar 2015)

http://gingko-spezialradteile.de/gingkoshop/Laufradzubehoer/Felgen/

Edith: War zu langsam...


----------



## Hotschy681 (27. Februar 2015)

Danke euch. Da wird es aber knapp mit MTB Reifen, oder sehe ich das falsch?!

Konkret mit Schwalbe, Rocket Ron 24x2.1


----------



## cbert80 (27. Februar 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> guggst du mal hier:
> 
> http://gingko-spezialradteile.de/gi.../Felgen-451-mm/Kinlin-Nb-R-451-mm-276-gr.html


Hab ich da einen Denkfehler oder sollten die Felgen nicht 507mm haben?


----------



## Hotschy681 (27. Februar 2015)

Könnte stimmen. Beim Reifen steht Dimension 54-507


----------



## Fisch123 (27. Februar 2015)

Sorry, da habt ihr recht.


----------



## holznik (28. Februar 2015)

Ich würde mir evtl. diese Kinetix Felge ansehen, auch wenn sie schmal ausfällt. Evtl. muss die Felge mit einem schmaleren Reifen kombiniert werden. 

-holznik





*Komplett schwarze Kinetix Pro Aluminium Hohlkammerfelge 24 Zoll (14-507)*


mit 32 Speichenlöchern ungeöst
für SV-Ventile geeignet (franz. Ventile)
für Reifenbreiten: 19 mm bis 47 mm
Gewicht ca. 390 Gramm
*nicht für Felgenbremsen geeignet*
Felgengesamthöhe 25 mm
Felgengesamtbreite 20mm
der Einspeich-ERD beträgt 476 mm

http://www.zweiradnetz.de/laufrad/felgen/kinetix-pro-alufelge-24-zoll-17-507-schwarz-32-loch-kaufen


----------



## Hotschy681 (28. Februar 2015)

Nicht für Felgenbremsen geeignet...


----------



## KIV (28. Februar 2015)

Vielleicht hat @Roelof noch einen Tipp..?


----------



## Hotschy681 (28. Februar 2015)

Ich werde wahrscheinlich einen kompletten LRS bei Hr. Fischer von Kaniabikes kaufen. Der ist sehr leicht und durchaus bezahlbar... den hattest du ja auch @KIV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (28. Februar 2015)

http://www.radsport-erdmann.de/Fahrradteile/Fahrrad-Felgen/24-Zoll-Felgen/-2162-2164.html

http://www.speichendoktor.com/Ersatzteile/Felgen/24-Zoll/Schuermann-Point-19-24\-7962::7962.html


----------



## KIV (28. Februar 2015)

Check mal hier, da könnte was dabei sein:
http://de.hollandbikeshop.com/alexrims/


----------



## Hotschy681 (28. Februar 2015)

@Fisch123 Danke, die habe ich auch schon gefunden. Aber die passen auch nicht direkt ins Suchprofil. Wie gesagt, ich werde warscheinlich einen kompletten LRS kaufen, der wiegt nur 1200g, da muss ich mich schon ganz schön ins Zeug legen um so einen selber zu bauen!


----------



## Fisch123 (28. Februar 2015)

Anforderung: leicht, schwarz und für Felgenbremsen und in Deutschland beziehbar.

der Hollandshop ist in den Niederlanden


----------



## KIV (28. Februar 2015)

Liefert für 6,95 nach D. Hab schon öfters dort bestellt.
Die Ware ist also in Deutschland beziehbar.

Btw: Suchst Du Streit..?


----------



## Fisch123 (28. Februar 2015)

Nö,
aber halte du dich doch bitte auch an die Vorgaben.
Der einzige der einen ständig ans Bein 
pink...t  bist du doch.
Fahr dich mal runter.
Sabine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hotschy681 (28. Februar 2015)

Freunde, nicht diese Töne...sondern lasst uns angenehmere anstimmen...und freudenvollere!

Ich hab mich quasi entschieden, den komplett LRS zu kaufen. Von daher kann die Felgendiskussion an dieser Stelle beendet werden! Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Roelof (28. Februar 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Sorry, da habt ihr recht.


Ist mir mit genau der selben felge auch passiert.


----------



## holznik (1. März 2015)

Hotschy681 schrieb:


> Nicht für Felgenbremsen geeignet...



... entschuldige! Hatte das versteckte "No-Disc" im Titel nicht beachtet. RCZ Bikeshop hatte bis vor Kurzem einen attraktiven 24" Laufradsatz für Kinder:

http://www.rczbikeshop.de/de/rcz-012-wheelset-mini-race-24-v-brakes-axle-9mm-black-black.html

Vielleicht kommt der wieder. Viel Erfolg.


----------



## wintermute (2. März 2015)

Hoi,

falls noch aktuell:
http://www.cyclocross-store.de/de/laufradsaetze/24-zoll-mtb-kids/laufradsatz-gunsha-mtb-1400-kids

ich hab die Disc Variante gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden.
Preis ist natuerlich ein arger Schocker...

Thomas


----------



## Hotschy681 (2. März 2015)

Der LRS bei Kania kostet ungefähr genauso viel, ist aber nochmal 200g leichter...

So arg finde ich den Preis dann gar nicht. Ordentliche, leichte Naben und Felgen bekommt man halt nicht für 10 EUR...


----------



## wintermute (2. März 2015)

Hoi,

Letztendlich hast Du natuerlich recht. Ich habe erst (trotz meine geringen Einspeicherfahrung) nach einzelteilen gesucht. Aber der Aufpreis zum Komplettset war für mich dann nicht mehr so abschreckend. Vor allem, waere es qualitativ niemals so gut geworden, wenn ich es selber gemacht hätte.
Bin wirklich sehr zufrieden mit dem Set (Jedenfalls soweit ich es beurteilen kann)

Thomas


----------



## Roelof (6. März 2015)

Hat jemand gute Kontakte zu C'dale?? Im Street 24 Boys sind die Alex Ace 20 - Dinger verbaut - die, die man sonst angeblich nirgends mehr bekommt. Verbaut sind allerdings wieder nur als Disc-Felgen. 
Im Ami-Ebay waren auch welche drinnen, lohnt aber wohl wegen Versand und Märchensteuer nicht.


----------



## Roelof (6. März 2015)

Oder du verwirfst doch die Felgenbremse und die Budgetpläne: Dann wirst du im Sortiment von NoTubes fündig...


----------



## Hotschy681 (6. März 2015)

Nö, ich verwerfe nicht. Zumal die NoTubes Felgen schon recht kostenintensiv sind...

Wie schon weiter oben beschrieben, werde ich wahrscheinlich den LRS von Kaniabikes nehmen. Der ist sehr leicht und dafür auch seinen Preis wert. Außerdem spar ich mir dann das Einspeichen


----------



## Roelof (6. März 2015)

24 Zoll ist Felgen- und Gabeltechnisch die blödeste Größe für Kinderbiketeile. Bin schon auf das Endergebnis gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hotschy681 (6. März 2015)

Ich auch, dauert aber noch ne Weile. Rahmen wird auch Kania, Orange. Dazu blaue nukeproof stütze und Lenkrad... Weiter bin ich noch ni.


----------



## Matt1982 (23. März 2015)

Roelof schrieb:


> Hat jemand gute Kontakte zu C'dale?? Im Street 24 Boys sind die Alex Ace 20 - Dinger verbaut - die, die man sonst angeblich nirgends mehr bekommt. Verbaut sind allerdings wieder nur als Disc-Felgen.
> Im Ami-Ebay waren auch welche drinnen, lohnt aber wohl wegen Versand und Märchensteuer nicht.



Kannman die nicht beim C'Dale Dealer als ersatz bestellen?Ist man halt unglücklich mit dem Auto drüber gefahren.

Edit:
Also in den USA bekommt man die Alex Ace 20 noch, eventuell kann man Sie auch noch beim EU Importer bestellen.


----------



## knutbuengen (2. August 2015)

falls das Thema noch aktuell ist und doch Disc Brakes in Frage kommen: ich hätte einen kompletten LRS mit Kinetik pro-Felgen (passen mit Rocket Rons 2,1). Fertig eingereicht mit Tune Prince und Princess-Naben. Bei Interesse bitte Nachricht. Grüsse, Knut


----------



## hirslferdl (19. August 2015)

Stans Notubes ZTR Crest 24''
http://www.notubes.com/ZTR-Crest-24-28-Hole-Black-P1445.aspx

Size 24" x 24.4mm
Color Black
Hole # 32, 28, 24
Brakes Disc
Weight 310g
ISO 507 x 21
ERD 488
Tape Width 21 or 25mm 

Der Preis ist zwar mit c.a. $85 happig, aber meiner Meinung dennoch preiswert.


----------

